# Poor Fudge



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor Fudge being rehomed at his age - and for free - when all he wants is a warm lap to snuggle on, I can't believe they can't take him with them 
Gentle Pale Ginger Male Cat for Adoption | Tadworth, Surrey | Pets4Homes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It makes me so sad to see ads like this...why do people get a cat if they're not committed for life? There's nothing that would make me part from one of mine at all.


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

I think a lot of people don't think about what will happen to their cat after being given away or to a rescue. Could potentially meet a very lonely, tragic end. Very sad.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

This is heartbreaking.

How can people be so MEAN????


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just despair! Cats are for life. So sad.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I cried when I read this, it breaks my heart that they can't take him with them


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Britt said:


> I cried when I read this, it breaks my heart that they can't take him with them


I know this is sad and I also think that there is no such thing as can't!
If he was a human child they wouldn't put them up for adoption.

They would find a away.

I hope Fudge will find a loving home where he will be part of the family x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now this is one cat I do have a home waiting for, it can be a direct rehome if I cant find transport.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Emailed this advert to see if they will do a direct rehome.

I have also contacted the other family on my list, so if the advert doesn't want a rescue involved it doesn't matter.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's cheered us all up CC. it really upsets me so much to see how disposable pets are nowadays. I'd give up everything I have before I'd let my pets go, well, I wouldn't let them go...I can only foresee one situation in my life where this might happen, if I was too old to care for myself and them, which is why I have arranged with Cats Protection Guardian scheme to take them. I realise some people are in desperate situations but most aren't.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Fudge! Please let us know CC x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Just read this-cant believe it-please keep us informed,hoping for a good outcome


God bless you and everyone else in rescue
Maureen


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried, contacted the owner myself, no reply, asked the family who is on my list to contact direct they never got a reply either.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

WTF is up with people?????


----------

